
Microsoft Edge for Linux shown off briefly at Build 2020 - reddotX
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-edge-linux-shown-briefly-build-2020
======
igravious
Came here to post this. What do you think of the news? Surprised nobody is
commenting about it!

